# Morgan horse + pictures



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

I have 2 morgan showhorses. One is western pleasure and the other one is Classic Pleasure. 

If I may ask, what made you choose a morgan for your horse?


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

It was actually my dad, who had read a lot about morgans, and he found them very interesting. Their way of being is likely one of the most clever and restful horses. They have very smooth gaits, and their personality is exactely what I need- confidently and addicted to people. Of course mostly all horses is that, it all depends on theirs owners and the environment they are living in.


----------



## wyomingflicka (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a few pics here they are!








































-wyomingflicka


----------



## lorelei (Feb 27, 2007)

The first one is my two year old gelding, the second pic is my yearling stud colt showing off. :lol:


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

They are wonderful. And you are from Canada? I was there last summer  Amazing country!


----------



## lorelei (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm originally from Germany, so not too far from Norway, I have seen Norway a couple times when we went for holidays, I love your country.

Where is your Morgan from? Do you have a picture?


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

My mom is from Switzerland, very close to you! And I have been to germany with my school twoyeasr ago! 
My morgan is from Arizona, I don't know exactly where in Arizona, it's quite huge. 

The two first one is her, from last april. She is 3 now. Then, her mother, and the two last ones, is her father.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

Hanna said:


> They are wonderful. And you are from Canada? I was there last summer  Amazing country!


 i use to ride a morgan..wonder breed..in my view....i live in Canada....where in Canada where you?


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

First I was three days om Calgary, to get used to the difference in hours, (it was a lot of cowboys there  )and then I was two weeks on Lazy M ranch in Caroline, Alberta. I will definitely go back  very soon


----------



## lorelei (Feb 27, 2007)

that's cool, I live close to Grande Prairie , that is 400 km north of Edmonton.
If you come back to Alberta, you should come for a visit and see my Morgans  
I really want to get into driving them when there are old enough. :wink:


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

yeah perhaps I should! I will definitely learn Sierra (my morgan) to be driven when her foal is born


----------

